# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Hotel zwischen Buriram und Khon Kaen

## Khun Hans

Eigenwerbung :: 

Unser Hotel, befindet sich zwischen Buriram 90km, und Khon Kaen 120km, Korat 130km, Roi Et 90km, Mahasarakam 65km usw.

Wir haben 6 schöne Zimmer.  Bitte vorher unbedingt anrufen, meistens haben wir Platz im Hotel, wenn nicht stehen uns auch die Bungalows in der Residenz zur Verfügung. 

Das Restaurant und Pool lädt zu verweilen ein. Unser Restaurant hat eine hervorragende Thai-Europäische Küche. Den Pool betreiben wir mit Salz aus Sicherheitsgründen.

Ihr findet uns hier: Klick

Gruss Khun Hans

----------

